# 2006 kawasaki prairie 700 limp mode?



## BelievingThomas316 (Jan 8, 2014)

My friend dropped off his bike to me and thought his carbs needed cleaned. I took the carbs apart, cleaned them, and put it back together. Bike still don't run right. Cranks fine and idols fine but when you give it gas, around half throttle it starts choking and popping. I read on the forums and they talk about limp mode when the switch is flipped inside the engine brake housing. As it turns out my friend has unplugged the engine brake and the two wire plug and tied the two wires together. The belt light is not on but the 2wd and 4wd light flashes? Is there a way to bypass the limp mode to make sure that it's in limp mode and not another problem?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

That will prohibit the belt from tripping the light and limp mode again, but you will have to reset it by using the white and grey plugs due to it having been previously tripped. Procedure is in the manual.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BelievingThomas316 (Jan 8, 2014)

Even though the belt light isn't on, I done the rest anyway and it still acts as though in limp mode. Runs and idols fine. Half throttle starts cutting out. Any suggestions?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## BelievingThomas316 (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone got any suggestions?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

The only thing i can think of, is make sure the belt switch plug is jumped (closed circuit) and make sure you have done the reset procedure correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Check the chokes to insure they are not on. The chokes can get caught up inside the carbs,the cable can stick,or even the way the choke cables are routed can cause enough tension to turn on the chokes slightly. If you crack open the air box a little,ride it,does it get better ?


----------



## BelievingThomas316 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll get back with both of you. I'll redo the reset procedure and then try the air box trick. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------

